# Help name song from music video - help!



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi music maestros,

In the gym there is this song on the music channel but because they run the GYM logo on a big banner, the song title is always obscured so I need to describe the video and the only line from the lyrics that I know:

So it's a kind of disco track, REALLY catchy

The only line I know is: # you can dance, you can dance, you can dance.........

Video - camera either focuses on girls ass'es shaking and boogying, then on to some girls crotch thrusting, then on girls shaking their fun bags, then some random ugly dude gets slapped every so often.

I have tried searching google, and you don't want to know what came up...on the work internet too :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I could be way off the mark here (no sound here either), but is it this:






Lyrics at end match.
Women match.
Ugly dude = Bryan Ferry?


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

nope sorry but thanks for trying!

The video deosn't have anyone's faces at all in it apart from some ugly beardy guy who gets slapped (i presume for perving) 

You would certainly sit up and take notice of the chick in this by the way, great arses and fun bags etc and it is ALL the camera focuses on the whole way through :thumb: but I actually really like the track and want to download it..

Its very catchy, almost Calvin Harris like disco song...


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

*Hope this is it*

To O.P:






Enjoy 

(hope I'm allowed to add videos...and this works...)


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

rust.bucket said:


> to o.p:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thats it!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

CoopersE91 said:


> awesome thats it!!! Thanks!!


No problem. Glad I could help.


----------

